# Plow Truck Lights - Needed? Or Not?



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Flashing Warning Lights - Needed? Or Not?*

Whats up with all the guys who install multiple flashing warning lights on their plow trucks? Out here on the West Coast I never see plow trucks with so many lights unless it is DOT. Are all the lights really needed? Or is it some type of snow plowing disease....?

Some of these guys must have as much invested in their lights as they do their plow setup...... And on the average have more lights than most rescue vehicles or police cars.....

Whats next.....? Neon lights on the plow? Maybe neon markers for the plow?

So lets see who has the most individual flashing warning lights on their plow rigs? Post your pictures and take the poll.....


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

One is enough at night.. Why blind everyone. A few more in the daytime since it is a little harder to see lights and they are not blinding in the daytime. I run one beacon..


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just run 1 beacon light thats it a newer truck i might those wig wags in for the corners


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I use dual bulb rotating beacon. They get attention better in day time I think than strobes. I turn mine on when ever I am where traffic may be (in cars or on foot) as I do not want anyone to ever say "they did not see me"


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

I run a single strobe. One of my pet peeves is when I'm driving in the car and a plow truck coming the other way has so many lights that even though I know there's a plow somewhere up ahead I can't for the life of me see the edge. Sometimes it's so bad all I can do is pull as far to the right as possible and stop dead. At least that way if there's a collision I can tell the cop I was completely stopped!

Pete


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I just run 1 nova dual strobe. At night, that seems to be distracting enough for me. I turn it on the minute the truck leaves the shop and don't turn it off unless the pickup is turned off.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

on my personal truck I have alot of warning lights but do not turn them all on at once.on my company truck I have a highlighter dual rotator on cab,strobes on the back and a single rotator on the salt spreader. My company truck is a dot sized truck so I think that I have not gone overboard.


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

One thing I've noticed, is that too many plow operators leave their strobes/rotators on when they are not actually plowing...(obstructing traffic).

They have them on when they're just driving down the road... 

In my opinion, it takes away from the "emergency" of the light. I find that motorists nearly completly ignore my dual rotator. I'll be RIGHT on the curb, sitting still..waiting for traffic to pass... and people don't even slow down or move over AT ALL.

It seems that because too many plow operators are running around with their overhead lights flashing all the time...motorists don't think twice about coming up full speed on flashing amber. They will be TOO close before they realize that you're stalled in traffic, or you have your back end sticking out a little too far.

I turn mine on when I'm about to cross traffic into the lot/driveway. And turn it off the moment I'm done plowing. If I'm sitting in the driveway--done plowing--waiting to re-enter traffic to get to my next job. Then I'm just a regular motorist. Not an "emergency" vehicle. I have no right to FLASHING AMBER lights. 

So, I'm thinking about making my lights more DOT-style. MAYBE people will think there is a major road obstruction ahead, and move over a little bit.

Another pet-peeve is....the people who walk up to your truck when you are plowing. Especially at night. I nearly jumped out of my skin when this guy was suddenly standing next to my truck. He's lucky he didn't get hit with my mirror when I backed up.


Glen


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

glenspot said:


> I nearly jumped out of my skin when this guy was suddenly standing next to my truck.


I can relate to that. At 2:30 am this morning I was in my shop checking the oil in my plow and truck when the door all of the sudden slammed. I about dove under the truck. Turns out it was my wife with phone in hand since a buddy of mine had called but crap did it scare me. I normally am all alone out there at 2 am it kinda scares ya when someone shows up unexpectedly.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

glenspot said:


> One thing I've noticed, is that too many plow operators leave their strobes/rotators on when they are not actually plowing...(obstructing traffic).
> 
> They have them on when they're just driving down the road...
> 
> ...


Actually, in New Jersey, there are a bunch of rules and regulations regarding lights and colors. Anyway, plow lights are meant to warn "caution" not "emergency". Motorists only have to yield to true "emergency" lights, something like red, blue, and white (or some combination thereof) which police, ambulance, and fire have. Caution lights as well as blue lights (volunteer firefighters, rescue squad, etc.) are actually optional to, as you put it, "move out of the way".

I'm not saying I disagree with what you are saying but the motorist aren't really doing anything wrong...according to the law...now according to common sense they are, IMHO, just plain ole' ignorant.


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Its pretty much the same in Michigan... 

Snow plows CAN use amber lights when engaged in plowing and if the situation warrents. (paraphrased)

There's no law saying you have to slow down for a private snowplow operator, or do anything special. 

So, no...they're not doing anything illegal. Just annoying. (and being annoying should be against the law, too.  )

Glen


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have one dual rotator and that is plenty for me. IMO, the rotators are more visible both day and night. These guys running around with a ton of strobes are more for show than anything, imo.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

One single rotator on all trucks..it's plenty enough. 
Here in Michigan, no. The vehicles are not required to "yeild" to amber lights. It only applies to emergency vehicles. Also, here in Michigan, unless you are a municipality or contracted by one, it is illegal to run the ambers while driving down the road unless you are actually performing the operation right there (such as wreckers in transit with autos). To just drive from site to site is illegal..this applies for MANY states, as well.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

The Boss said:


> I have one dual rotator and that is plenty for me. IMO, the rotators are more visible both day and night. These guys running around with a ton of strobes are more for show than anything, imo.


Last year before a big storm I stopped in at a local supermarket to pick up some grub for the expected long night ahead of me. I parked my truck and went to go inside when another guy in a plow truck came up to me. He asked if I wanted to hire him or new anyone that wanted too. Said no. He was a nice guy and all and we started talking...He then started showing me the fancy lights he installed were his blinkers went and everything. I have to admit it did look nice...but why would you pay for all that stuff when he obviously didn't even have work lined up?

Cracks me up...


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Runner said:


> To just drive from site to site is illegal..this applies for MANY states, as well.


Local law just ignores it here apparently. Which is fine, i guess. (small town, you know)

It looks like an amber light convention in Ironwood at 4am. Nearly every single plow guy is going from site to site with their lights flashing.

Glen


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

We had dual rotating amber lights on the one ton dumps, but mostly because visibility is much tougher with the dump bodies. These trucks also saw a lot of work the rest of the year during emergency utlity repairs (water and sewer lines mostly). Anyone who does work in the road will tell you visibility is crucial. Even then, motorists will try and run you down. 

For the pickups, we just used the factory fashers.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a dual rotary on the roof. Blue lenses required here.

Remember, its all about visability. Not that it helps if someone (like that woman did to me last year) just doesn't look...  

My rotary goes on when I hit the jobsite, and off when I hit the road. Only other time it gets used is when I am unloading the float trailer etc. on the side of the road and I want maximum 'warning' to other drivers not to run over my azz....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

DJL said:


> ...but why would you pay for all that stuff when he obviously didn't even have work lined up?
> 
> Cracks me up...


LMAO!!! :crying:


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Warning Lights*

In Newfoundland, I think it is required that you have a warning light(s) flashing whenever you are plowing in traffic areas, whether it be blue or yellow, doesn't matter.

On my truck I have dual rotating blue lights, and a single yellow flasher on my quad. Lets people know that I am plowing with my quad, not just parked there.

I don't usually have my blue lights on my truck flashing when I'm not plowing unless I am travelling thru town in a heavy snow fall. Lets them know I DO have my plow on which takes up more room on the road.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

6 hide away strobes here


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

I realize I'm not a pro, but I run an Code 3 Intensity XS8000 lightbar, and only use the wig wags. I don't run them all the time, either. Just when I'm going to be on/entering a roadway. The takedowns, alleys, and rear floods work great for illuminating the work area.

I installed for when I ran wrecker at our local dirt track. There, I ran the wags, when on the move, and strobe's when working a wreck.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

The Boss said:


> LMAO!!! :crying:


So did I, but I didn't have the heart to do it in front of his face.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I do have a 8 strobe light bar with a work light on the back for backing up.
I do have a night time mode that lowers the storbes light output.

The only reson I got this is this guy in mass sells them for a good price so it only cost me a little mote then a small light kit $250 for a 4 strobe light and I worked out a deal with him to add more for a swap  

I do have is nimber if you want to call him or email him about a light setup.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Mass law is about the same as CT. But my local PD won't bother plows in the middle of a storm without lights as long as it's either a bad storm or late at night.
On the chevy I used to run a strobe but it wasn't visable from the rear, now it has nothing- just normal hazard lights.

The Dodge usually has a FS dual rotator mini light bar, but I don;t always turn it on- it's not even on the truck this season so I have nothing on the Dodge. I just bought mini strobes to mount at the bottom edge of the rear bumper on the sides for those times when I am backing out blind behind trees and stuff and the beacon is blocked too, but not installed yet (got too cold too fast)

As to the Neon on the plows- I actually used to have lighted bumper guides for plow guides on the Dodge-1 broke and got replaced with normal mid storm and the other broke the following season ( beginning of last season-haven't even replaced it yet- I only need a guide on the passanger side anyway) I have another set to install this time hooked up to the turn signals so they flash  that will come this spring after I repaint the blade.


----------



## CyberJay (Jan 16, 2005)

I just ordered 4 hideaway strobes. In past years I've use a single beacon on the roof, but I don't think visibility was good from all angles. With a hideaway in each corner I think people will see me better.

I put the roof beacon on whenever I'm driving and the plow is on. My intent is that oncoming traffic will notice that I'm carrying a plow and make sure they're not in my lane. I can keep my plow in my lane, but on some roads I am close to the center line.

once I get the hideaways installed I will only use them when I'm working in lots that have traffic in them. I don't want to look at the reflections more than I have to, and it makes sense about not getting people used to seeing the lights. Also, I think I read that hideaways are illegal in NJ. I see PLENTY of people using them, but I don't want to bring any extra trouble. If I have them on private property only is that still illegal? Also doesn't hurt to know a few of the local cops.

The other safety device that I think is a must is a good quality reverse alarm. People have walked directly behind my truck in the past and I don't want to even think about running someone over. My reverse alarm is on a switch and I only use it when plowing.

-Jay
Snow on Saturday.. yeeha


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

I run with 2 smaller roof top rotators, I'm not on a life saving mission or anything, just moving snow. I've also installed high intensity back up lights on a switch. When the switch is in the on position the extra back up lights come on with the standard ones, I did this so on dark nights I can see where the hell I'm backing up to. I'm real cautious about not using them whenever I'm backing into a roadway so I don't blind traffic at night. I have noticed that if I use them during the day people seem to be more conscious that I am in reverse though.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

my light set up is a full bar with
4 corner strobes(amber)
2 center front strobes(clear)
2 front flashers(amber)
2 rear flasher(amber)
also
4 hideaway strobes in parking light and tail light(clear)
2 4" amber LED flashers on rear bumber facing sideways
and more to come.
I almost never use all at once just different ones for different situations.
Once i was pulling a guy back onto the road and had ALL my lights going, one guy oncoming didn't even slow down and almost hit my truck - all i would've had to say is "Could you not see i was in the road?"
You can never have to many lights as long as they look good.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*lights on trucks*

I have a Whelen Edge 8 Stoble Light, it has 2 Flashers in the front, Ally lights, and Back up lights. its all ambler, and the corner lens are clear so it brakes up all the amber. It works pretty good, for the most part people watch you, I'm the olny on in town with in every one else runs just a stoble on the roof. I like to be seen, all my trucks are light that. It might make blind people, but then they have to slow down and watch you.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I just bought a new light on Tuesday. I had the cheapest light from Wal-Mart that was good a night but not that bright during the day. I plow one plaza that now has a driving test centre in it. This place has now become a challange. I bought a new mini light bar from Star Warning Systems. $175. Canadian and that is enough for me. Looks good, very bright and it is magnetic so I can put it on and off quickly. For people that have all the stobes and fancy extras I think they look great but with 3 kids and my wife does not work there are more important things to spend my money on(golfing).


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

maybe the question should be:
_How many individual flashing warning lights are you running on your plow rig?_
*Not enough
3-7
7-11
12+*


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

*Good Tactics*



glenspot said:


> One thing I've noticed, is that too many plow operators leave their strobes/rotators on when they are not actually plowing...(obstructing traffic).
> 
> They have them on when they're just driving down the road...
> 
> ...


Glen,

You have the correct approach. Overuse of these warning lights creates confusion for motorists and if you run high intensity or multiple lights they can blind oncoming or following traffic. DOT leave them on because they are actually plowing or salting, usually at reduced speed, indicating a hazard.

The only reason I can think of for a residential plow operator to leave the lights running while going from job to job is if he is a hazard himself. Certainly are plenty bad operators out there.


----------



## TriCountySnow (Jul 29, 2005)

*Tri-COunty Snowplowing & ICe Control*

We use wig wag strobes in all the corners of the truck. 2 back taillights, 2 turn sigals in front. agree with other post no need to siginal aircraft above. State laws in areas are different all over, in Northern OH had guy running arould here with more lights than he could fit. we always could tell it was him coming, Over kill i think so, looked like day light we he turned, lets see his beacon,strobes,flood, trapiziod,plow lights, truck headlights.reverse lights all on, mind you this all came on at once, true story he used to plow home across the street from one we did, employees we comeing back with 45 mins of down time of there paper work, investiaged this a little and found that they had to stop to wait for him to turn of lights.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a whelen edge 9m...4 corner strobes, takedowns, alleys, wig wag ambers and 2 linear strobes going on the real of the dump. Each function has it's own switch and is for a different purpose. I figure the strobes are best for days time, and the high intensity amber wigwags are for at night in the snow for less glare. The rears are b/c the bar is not visible over the dump bed.


----------

